# 145kg for 6 reps @ 65kg BW



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Heres a lil vid taken of me by my brother, ok granted not the best form etc,bit of bouncin too lol, was using a 15kg bar due to all the barbells being in use so was hard to keep a straight back etc doin it sumo!

When the vid was taken had a few injuries so lifting this again was nice to do, enough excuses... enjoy 

3yWDzD-J-7k[/MEDIA]]


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :great acheivment mate hats off to ya


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Strong lifting at 65kg for sure! Your hips seem to shoot up very early though and you might be taking your legs out of the equation too.

Chest puffed out, drive the knees outwards and squeeze the glutes through the movement.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :great acheivment mate hats off to ya


Thanks mate



Ak_88 said:


> Strong lifting at 65kg for sure! Your hips seem to shoot up very early though and you might be taking your legs out of the equation too.
> 
> Chest puffed out, drive the knees outwards and squeeze the glutes through the movement.


Good observation there, I will try to do it again but with better form, this video is good in a sense I can analyse the issues of my form, recently found it hard to maintain when the poundage starts to get heavier!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Nice lifting mate, watch you don't crush your feet though lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

WRT said:


> Nice lifting mate, watch you don't crush your feet though lol.


haha yeh, damn 15kg bar :laugh:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

video it from side on next time we'll be able to judge your form better


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

siovrhyl said:


> video it from side on next time we'll be able to judge your form better


ok will do mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

ditch the straps and build the grip

also reset the deadlift after each rep no bounce

keep head up at all times and never look down

strong lifting


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok well firstly well done on making a video takes a lot of guts to do that (i suppose in some cases simply vanity/stupidity) because it opens you up to critics.

Your form is way off mate. Your in a sumo stance yet doing it completely opposite to how a sumo should be done (mainly hip and leg drive). Bring your legs in like a normal deadlift and pull that way especially if you do this for muscle growth. Sumo builds nothing beside big hips.

The other thing is you NEED to look upwards when you pull and lower the weight. When you look up your spine is not rounded when you look down it is. You will hurt your self pulling the way you are.

As far as straps thats your own call buddy. If you would ever like to compete in strength sports and your forearms are not that big then pull with out straps.

Well done though mate, reps.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

want2getstrong said:


> ditch the straps and build the grip
> 
> also reset the deadlift after each rep no bounce
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice mate 



Con said:


> Ok well firstly well done on making a video takes a lot of guts to do that (i suppose in some cases simply vanity/stupidity) because it opens you up to critics.
> 
> Your form is way off mate. Your in a sumo stance yet doing it completely opposite to how a sumo should be done (mainly hip and leg drive). Bring your legs in like a normal deadlift and pull that way especially if you do this for muscle growth. Sumo builds nothing beside big hips.
> 
> ...


Hey con, thanks mate for commenting on this, my intention was criticism cus I know I have some good strength for my BW but my form was holding me back, so thanks for your criticism, I use straps as my grip is very bad and having small hands dosnt help the matter, but do you reckon it is possible to build up back to 145kg for 6 better obviously better form without straps? Thanks again for dropping by mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is the video I took ages ago matey.. better quality than you bro's pikey camera


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

opps video aint processed yet as i literally uploaded it seconds ago


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Con said:


> Your form is way off mate. Your in a sumo stance yet doing it completely opposite to how a sumo should be done (mainly hip and leg drive). Bring your legs in like a normal deadlift and pull that way especially if you do this for muscle growth. Sumo builds nothing beside big hips.


By hips do you mean hams/glutes/adductors Con?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ahh my vid is working now!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> Ahh my vid is working now!


oh sh*t cheers for that baz! That vid is much better, form is a lil better too but still a lil cack I guess:laugh: reps for that

Wonder why my form has gotten worse though!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Hey con, thanks mate for commenting on this, my intention was criticism cus I know I have some good strength for my BW but my form was holding me back, so thanks for your criticism, I use straps as my grip is very bad and having small hands dosnt help the matter, but do you reckon it is possible to build up back to 145kg for 6 better obviously better form without straps? Thanks again for dropping by mate.


Sounds good. Oh yes you will be able to work back up with out straps no problem. Invest in some chalk. My hands are also on the small side but grip has never failed me. :beer:



Ak_88 said:


> By hips do you mean hams/glutes/adductors Con?


Indeed mate that whole region. Sure its good to train glutes and hams but overall sumo deadlift is a really crap bodybuilding exercise.

Just for the record i have pulled both ways and can do the same weight in either stance. Normal deadlifts has added tons of muscle to my body while sumo added nothing.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah fair enough. The main reason i began pulling sumo was to strengthen the posterior parts of my hips and core. Plus i absolutely love deadlifting. I'd rather lift sumo than not at all! At least until i can go back to conventional stance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Ah fair enough. The main reason i began pulling sumo was to strengthen the posterior parts of my hips and core. Plus i absolutely love deadlifting. I'd rather lift sumo than not at all! At least until i can go back to conventional stance.


Well i mean don't get me wrong it is better than not deadlifting at all!

Just for overall development regular deadlift is king.

Glad to hear you are able to deadlift at all as many people can not even pull sumo:beer:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice tips Con :thumbup1:

I find sumo suits me better as I have long legs and poor hamstring flexibility, but I do deads for muscle growth so will bear your points in mind.

Also top tips about keeping the head up - my last lower back tweak came from looking down on the way down which arched my back.... I was worried about smashing my knees with bar as it went down


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Con said:


> Well i mean don't get me wrong it is better than not deadlifting at all!
> 
> Just for overall development regular deadlift is king.
> 
> Glad to hear you are able to deadlift at all as many people can not even pull sumo:beer:


I must admit that even at my novice (to say the least :lol: ) stage of development, regular deads did wonders for my back. It's just a shame that 2 years of my hips shooting up and putting all the load on my lower back caught up with me :ban:



ba baracuss said:


> Nice tips Con :thumbup1:
> 
> I find sumo suits me better as I have long legs and poor hamstring flexibility, but I do deads for muscle growth so will bear your points in mind.
> 
> Also top tips about keeping the head up - my last lower back tweak came from looking down on the way down which arched my back.... I was worried about smashing my knees with bar as it went down


I'm the same BB - long arms and legs mean i don't sit as deep to start with making it hard to keep my legs involved in the lift.


----------

